# Secret Service Probes Facebook Poll



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 28, 2009)

I would like to say I can not believe this, but sadly, I can believe it.  I'm not sure if I think the people who came up with this (and voted) were more sick, depraved, or just plain stupid.

I've got lots of problems with President Obama's health care proposals and I'm not happy with his term in office as president.  However, there is no - I repeat no - excuse for this.

It's just horrible.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8279777.stm


> The US Secret Service is investigating a poll posted on social networking site Facebook, asking people if they think President Obama "should be killed".


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr. Obama is not my friend but death threats are wrong no matter what.


----------



## grydth (Sep 28, 2009)

New Poll: What moron is most likely to get a hostile visit from the Feds very, very soon?

I'm amazed the jerk was even able to get this posted.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 28, 2009)

Indeed. I'm pretty sure threatening acts of violence is lodged somewhere in there with the "offensive, lewd, or objectionable" clause in most of these online social network sign up thingies.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh, the thinning of the herd.

Speech has limits, a fact which magically eludes so many.
You can't...



Yell, "Fire," in a crowded room
Joke about bombs in the airport
Or threaten someone, even in fun
Unfortunately, the blogosphere will be rife with stories of how the President is silencing public discourse.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2009)

I have no problems with the secret service investigating the proposed death of the sitting POTUS.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 29, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I have no problems with the secret service investigating the proposed death of the sitting POTUS.


 

Well, yeah, it being, you know, their reason for existence and all.....


----------



## crushing (Sep 29, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Unfortunately, the blogosphere will be rife with stories of how the President is silencing public discourse.


 
The probe of the Facebook poll was all over the news yesterday and this morning, so the excessively abundant number of stories about how the President silencing public discourse should be out there now.

Are they?


----------



## Joab (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree this is horrible. The only thing good about it is the Secret Service knows some who need to be investigated. While I did not vote for Obama, I would go out of my way to save his life, he is my President. This is truly horrible.


----------



## KELLYG (Sep 29, 2009)

Dang!   There are things that you JUST do not do.   One of them is threatening the President's life.  They will be found and prosecuted.  Rightly so.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2009)

Y'know.....only a total idiot would think that putting something like that up will be ok.  I mean, the SS is on like even higher alert than when Bush was in office.


----------



## KELLYG (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah I agree with you Bob that the SS is probably busier with Obama than Bush.  One of my deepest fears for this country is for something to happen to this President.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2009)

I want Obama unemployed, not dead. I wish him and Bush both long life.


----------



## Humble Student (Oct 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I want Obama unemployed, not dead. I wish him and Bush both long life.


 I don't know if I want him unemployed because then we would have to deal with biden.
That is some thing scary.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 27, 2009)

Humble Student said:


> I don't know if I want him unemployed because then we would have to deal with biden.
> That is some thing scary.


 
I want him unemployed AND broke, cuz I wanna see how well he does on his own programs.  oooh There I said it.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 27, 2009)

There's a huge difference between wanting policy changed through the established system and wanting it through assassination. 

I don't think we're quite to the point of bloody revolution....yet.


----------

